# My Kozo Hiraoka Pensylvania switcher locomotive project.



## B-Train (Oct 23, 2019)

Here's a locomotive project that I started some months ago.  It still very preminilary an take lot more time than expected, but it may be of some interest for some guys here, so...


----------



## B-Train (Oct 23, 2019)

First steps, the tender wheels and axles.  I put in front of them the machining steps.  Ho, please be indulgent about defects, I'm a self learning machinist...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 23, 2019)

Bloody beautiful to my eyes.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks!  Some pics will follow tomorrow


----------



## B-Train (Oct 24, 2019)

Then come the journal boxes and journal bearings.  Tiny 3-48 taping here, 32 times...  I was very relieved at the end to have broken no taps!






Here on the wheels:






The setup used for angles:


----------



## B-Train (Oct 24, 2019)

After, columns, bolsters and the complete tender trucks assembly :






Here is the jig used for soldering columns parts:






You can see here the slope on upper and lower bolsters:






Arch bars bending and drilling:









Complete trucks:






Please just tell me if I put too much pics or details or if you want any missing infos !


----------



## francist (Oct 24, 2019)

Sweet, absolutely sweet!

-frank


----------



## PeterT (Oct 24, 2019)

Very nice. 
Were Kozo's plans metric? Where do you primarily source your metal from? I recall there was a lot of silver soldered parts in his locomotives, have you got a torch setup & if so what type/brand?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 25, 2019)

The plan were originally published in the american Steam magasine in imperial units, but I suspect, because of the many odd sizes used sometimes that they were originally metrics.  But every stock used for starting pieces and mains pieces themselves, as threading, are imperials, though not always easy to find...  We have to remember that M. Hiraoka is Japanese and published all his texts and drawings in English, in the 80s, and without any computer and CAD!
My metal for this project come from some machine shops in my area, some parts are from scrap yard, some others from my own stock, but it’s not finished yet and future pieces may be more difficult to find by these ways!
You are right when you said that there’s a lot of soldered parts in Kozo’s project.  I usually use silver sticks and map.  When no heat is involved (like boiler or heater parts) I use sometimes « high strength » soft silver solder (not plumber silver bearing solder...) with regular propane, which is less costly and easier to control, because the flux is apart.  Don’t remember the brand and specs though, but can find them if it could be useful.
Hope it answer to your question and thanks for your interest !
p.s.  I apologize for the curious wording of my writings, as you can imagine, English is not my first language .


----------



## B-Train (Oct 25, 2019)

Tender frame and steps!






































Thanks for viewing !!


----------



## John Conroy (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice work! Thanks for posting those great pictures. Your English is very good, way better than my French for sure!


----------



## B-Train (Oct 25, 2019)

John Conroy said:


> Very nice work! Thanks for posting those great pictures. Your English is very good, way better than my French for sure!


Thanks a lot John!  The pleasure is for me !   They were taken more for my own remembering, so I’m never sure if they arouse interest since they don’t always show the fabricating process.
Usually I can have a conversation in English and I read it fluently,  but for writing google translate is a good friend , helping me mostly to find words I need.  I also know that sometimes it doesn’t give exactly the meaning I want, sometimes also completely off...  Another language error that I make is to say a direct translation of a french expression that doesn’t make sens in English...
So, if I seem to say curious thing by moment...


----------



## PeterT (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice build. You have done a lot of work so far. Yes, that's why I was asking about the SI/IMP plans. I heard there were 'redrawn' IMP plans. That must have be an undertaking. Its not just converting mm to inch, all the nominal stock dimensions are different, fasteners are different, many critical dimensions must be fixed regardless... I think I know a little bit about that headache 

The reason I was asking about torch is seems like a lot of model engineering guys are using Sievert brand (propane). I found a distributor in the USA, but might actually be less expensive getting from Europe where its made & more popular. They aren't exactly cheap, but I guess if you need the tool...
https://www.sievert.se/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Sievert-Pro-86_ENG.pdf
I don't have a lot  of silver/soldering to do so just getting by with a smaller pencil style torch with a small flame that attaches to my regular MAP gas bottle.

Whats the deal on steam boilers these days? I hear things like they have to pass a pressure test by 'qualified people' and its more stringent than years ago when you could do yourself or testing could occur at a club level. But admittedly this is coming from UK forums, maybe they are more stringent or less clubs? I read some guys send their boilers to specialist companies to have the major parts copper TIG welded & tested.

You are lucky if you have local suppliers of metal around you, at least when it comes to small quantities & diverse alloys. We are not so fortunate here. My project uses a lot of aluminum which isn't so bad to source here for most sizes, but even so I find I can get brass, bronze, specific steel alloys net cheaper from OLM. Unfortunately not much we can do about shipping cost. Metal is heavy & it has to be transported. But OLM reduces the cost a bit for Canadians & we don't get the typical UPS extra fees. I've used an intermediate border shipper on occasion but its not always worth it depending on the weight/value. At least I can acquire small sticks over time as I need it & spreads the $ pain.
https://www.onlinemetals.com/

Speedy Metals in USA I find to be a bit more expensive, but a big downside is they do not reduce UPS at all so expect the full added (customs processing) fees
http://www.speedymetals.com/


----------



## PeterT (Oct 25, 2019)

B-Train said:


> First steps, the tender wheels and axles.  I put in front of them the machining steps.  Ho, please be indulgent about defects, I'm a self learning machinist...



What alloy are the wheels made from?
Oh, and I bet 97% of us are 'self learning' machinists, me included!


----------



## B-Train (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi!
In this particular case transfer between Si/IMP was very well made, it’s more some curious dimensions that sound some bells.  For example some 64” of an inch occasionally are very near metric standard...  But all in all it’s very well made!
I also heard about Sievert stuff that seem very good, but till now I were satisfied by my Benzomatic.  I also bought a "mag torch" kit who is working with map with three differents size tips, but not impress by it.  I also read very good comments about the « easy flow » silver solder but can’t get it anywhere.

About the boiler I’m not in touch with the most recent regulations but some years ago it had to be certified by the club where you want to run your machine.  Don’t know if it change since that but I obviously will make mine before anyway.  I made it on my boiler, will be a similar setup for the loco, but as I can foresee now, it’s not for tomorrow...  

I also bought some specifics items from OLM although i have some "suppliers".  The problem is that machine shop they sell you "by weight" their overstocked but don’t always have exactly what you need,  and metal scrap yard don’t always knows exactly what their stock is...  We also have some commercial metal suppliers but they only sell by long bar, which is way too expensive for hobbyist,  for me at least.

The tender wheels are a good example:  it’s steel, easy machinable but no idea about their exact type!  It’s another thing for the locomotive wheels, but I’ll talk about them later .


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 25, 2019)

Here you go.  I used ez-flo to silver solder the trunnions to my cannons.  Good stuff.

https://www.westernmetal.ca/soldering-category/ez-flo-45







No where near your class of modeling but we did fire her.  50cal.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks so much for that info, I will need it soon.  I didn’t look for it anymore, I’m very happy to find it!
And let me say that many factors are implied in modelist project.   Quality, precision, esthetic, efficiency and so many more...  I suppose we all have them in some proportion but efficiency is for sure not mine .  While I made these parts, others made a complete locomotive, others piece of art knives, some create complex mechanics, etc..   Making real fire cannon is a special domain itself, needing also knowledge of other kind, and I’m no near that class of modeling! 
So, thanks a lot !


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 25, 2019)

Check out Western Metals fluxes as well.   I ended up making two orders as I forgot to get flux when I ordered the silver solder.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 25, 2019)

B-Train said:


> Thanks a lot John!  The pleasure is for me !   They were taken more for my own remembering, so I’m never sure if they arouse interest since they don’t always show the fabricating process.
> Usually I can have a conversation in English and I read it fluently,  but for writing google translate is a good friend , helping me mostly to find words I need.  I also know that sometimes it doesn’t give exactly the meaning I want, sometimes also completely off...  Another language error that I make is to say a direct translation of a french expression that doesn’t make sens in English...
> So, if I seem to say curious thing by moment...


It’s off topic- 

I find it odd that many Quebecers don’t speak English. 

Although I wonder if they think I’m odd I don’t speak much French. 

We have quite a few prairie boys on here , I wonder if they run into language barriers as well? 

Again, off topic, I don’t think I understand the stubbornness to retain local culture and customs by keeping French alive 

Perhaps we can discuss this elsewhere?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 25, 2019)

Next are the rear foot board and rear coupler:
















I decided, instead of making coupler from soldered parts, making them in one piece in CNC:


----------



## B-Train (Oct 25, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> It’s off topic-



As you said...


----------



## PeterT (Oct 26, 2019)

B-Train, your post #20 pics didn't come through. Might be a max file size limit, but I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 26, 2019)

PeterT said:


> B-Train, your post #20 pics didn't come through. Might be a max file size limit, but I'm not exactly sure.



Post 20 images work for me.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 26, 2019)

PeterT said:


> B-Train, your post #20 pics didn't come through. Might be a max file size limit, but I'm not exactly sure.





YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Post 20 images work for me.



PeterT -  Did they finally appear ?
YYChobbyMachinist - Thanks for the feedback !

I will post some more later tonight, please let me know if they don’t appear!


----------



## PeterT (Oct 26, 2019)

No, I still get this for some reason. Clicking on image does not display either. Using Chrome. Everything else works including prior images. Seems like we had this issue once before. Not sure how it was resolved. Anyone else or just me?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 26, 2019)

Here's some new ones, tell me if they display, will it aid if I reduce them ?

I had the material (not exactly the best one but...) to continue the locomotive, not for the tender, so...

Here the first parts of the locomotive, first the frame and axles boxes:


----------



## PeterT (Oct 26, 2019)

Aha! These ones I can see. Thanks.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 26, 2019)

Cool!  Really don’t know what happened with others and as I can see, one (YYChubbyMachinist) see them and another (you...) can’t.  So we will see with others pics if it happened in futur to see why.  Do you think I should repost the ones you missed ?


----------



## PeterT (Oct 27, 2019)

Re post-20 pics, no worries, I sent a note to admin. Leave as-is for now so might help debug. Seems off that others can see but not me, usually at least that is consistent.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 27, 2019)

Ok!  I will try to re post them this afternoon !


----------



## PeterT (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi B-Train. Just leave it for now to serve as example so they can hopefully track down the issue. John says he cant view either.
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/picture-size.1705/#post-17186


----------



## B-Train (Oct 27, 2019)

Ok, I'll wait for more info.  Let me know if I should continue for next ones with same size to help tracking down.  I can reduce them if if it is a better practice, but it seem that some others can view them.  Let me know, and thanks for your following!


----------



## Janger (Oct 27, 2019)

PeterT said:


> No, I still get this for some reason. Clicking on image does not display either. Using Chrome. Everything else works including prior images. Seems like we had this issue once before. Not sure how it was resolved. Anyone else or just me?



hmm. works ok here. Try a different browser Peter. reboot, empty caches in browser.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 27, 2019)

Ok, I try with some more, let me know...

The story of the process is more curious here.  For the locomotives wheels, in his book, Mr. Hiraoka suggest to make a pattern and a mold to obtain a casting.  It was difficult for me to find a foundry, not to mention difficulties to make wood pattern...  So I decided to make them directly from bar stock on my CNC.   My next problem was to find a shaft of 3 1/2" diameter and that was more difficult than we can imagine...  So I cut my pieces from a hot roll plate (!!!) and machine them.  Here's the main steps of the process.  Results are not perfect, not sure about the hardness and I don't suggest this way to anyone, too too much work !!!  















































Thanks for viewing!


----------



## PeterT (Oct 27, 2019)

You did really well with the wheels. 
I agree, small foundries seem to be a thing of the past. I see some homeshop guys doing neat work, but that is a whole other level of the hobby.

If you do run into a situation where you need cast iron for its properties, Speedy sells class-40 red by the inch in various diameters. The prices aren't too bad, but they were the expensive UPS shippers I was mentioning. I bought a stick for my cylinder liners a while back but I used a border drop shipper.
http://www.speedymetals.com/pc-4286-8388-3-rd-gray-cast-iron-class-40.aspx

OLM just recently started to carry Durabar, a special grade of CI. I was real happy to hear about that.  I'll use what I have for the liners but this alloy is supposed to be very good, particularly for piston rings too.
https://www.onlinemetals.com/en/buy/cast-iron

I found Durabar in Canada but it was the typical 12-footer industrial supplier.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 28, 2019)

My biggest concern about buying from US was more my doubt about the results of my machining.  I wasn't sure how it would be accurate at the first time.  At evidence cast iron would be a lot easier to machine, but the total shipping cost, plus une or two spare parts appeared at that moment a bit costly.  But if I had to redo them, that's I would do!
The other option was to ordered the castings from "Friends Models Yankee shop" http://www.friendsmodels.com/productsforsale/kozowheelsdrivers.html.  At that moment I had the same doubts about my capacity to make a good turning job at first time.  I'm more confident now...   That's what I will probably do for the cylinder, and possibly take the deal for the wheels at same time  since cast iron is a much better material for wheels than steel...
I did not know anything about durabar, it's a very interesting product that I will consider!  Mostly if OLM carry it (12 feets being a bit more than what I would need )
Thanks a lot for your advices and interest!


----------



## B-Train (Oct 28, 2019)

The side rods are the step I am doing now.  Autumn is not the best season for hobby for me, but I should get back to it in a short time...






Here's the jig I used for quartering:


----------



## B-Train (Oct 28, 2019)

Is there some interest on this forum, since it is more machining related than modelism, for that kind of project ?  I can show only specific parts related to machining...  (mostly all aluminum parts that you see, including wheels and calander).  It' a complete RC truck, with all lights, sound and load/unloading trailer features.
If it is I will start it in another thread but will absolutly not be worry if it's not .  Please be honest...


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 28, 2019)

B-Train said:


> Is there some interest on this forum, since it is more machining related than modelism, for that kind of project ?  I can show only specific parts related to machining...  (mostly all aluminum parts that you see, including wheels and calander).  It' a complete RC truck, with all lights, sound and load/unloading trailer features.
> If it is I will start it in another thread but will absolutly not be worry if it's not .  Please be honest...
> 
> View attachment 6334
> ...


I’d like to see more of this


----------



## B-Train (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, it seems that my truck don't generate a lot of interest ,
so I think the best thing to do is to give you a link to my photobucket library about it.  But there's a lot of pics, so... and take the time to put them in order, since it is the complete project there, form the starting point, and photobucket doesn't put them in time order by default.
https://beta.photobucket.com/u/B-TrainHauler/a/d669e0fd-e416-4e22-af3d-314e501f88ac
Here's a vid, but the project not finished yet...




Will give some news of my loco project soon!


----------



## Janger (Oct 30, 2019)

Welcome aboard the forum B-train nice stuff for sure. I like how you made wheels on the mill. Is that a Mach 3 machine?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks Janger!  Effectively it’s a Taig "Micro mill CNC" running with Mach 3. It was also use to make many parts on the truck, as these wheels:


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 30, 2019)

WOW!!!! What dia are those rims?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 30, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> WOW!!!! What dia are those rims?



1.85",  each bolts (10 per wheels) are 2-.4mm! here's the front ones, with same machine:


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 30, 2019)

Did they come off the mill that shiny or did you polish after?  NICE!


----------



## PeterT (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd love to see more of your pics, however you decide to display them. Did you do metalwork on the tanks & fenders etc. too? 
The video was great, it looked very real. Did you superimpose sound in the movie track or it has some kind of diesel sound generator inside?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 31, 2019)

I did almost all the metalwork although I bought air filters and headlights (but I did put LED in myself).  The initial project started from a Tamiya RC truck modified to replicate one who come from a long time to the metal factory where I work.  I tried to be as realistic as I can, even with the name on the side and license plate .
The sound come from a module with a speaker (the black box at left) inside the truck.  The sound mudule (it is also control lights, motor and steering servo) is on the top, not visible.  On the side is a specific module to wireless control lights and landing gears on trailers.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 31, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Did they come off the mill that shiny or did you polish after?  NICE!



Almost all machined parts are aluminum (few are steel or stainless) and were polished after machining.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 31, 2019)

Two questions for the interested guys and moderators: 
Should I start another thread for this truck ?
Should I stay in machined parts or show the complete process (incuding plastics, mechanics and electronics mods) ?
Thanks for your interest, I want to stay in the forum limits and don't bother anyone with out of topic threads .


----------



## PeterT (Oct 31, 2019)

Personally, I think your posts are fine. Maybe if you create a separate one one for your truck vs. inside the locomotive, it might make things a bit more organized & easier to search on later in time. If the truck or locomotive gets more followup views or questions, then you be the judge of what more you'd like to contribute on that theme. The admins have also set up a CNC area, so if you were ever inclined to talk about your CNC equipment or workflow, examples etc. that would be a good theme spot too. You have a lot of interesting projects on the go, so its all good!


----------



## Janger (Oct 31, 2019)

all good absolutely. post away B-Train. we love content and project pictures.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 31, 2019)

PeterT I think you touch a good point here...  I will start a new thread tomorrow about the truck.  I will show the complete project but try to stay concise for what is not machining and will adapt according to reactions.
Thanks  to you two for your interest!


----------

